# Beginner/early intermediate cello repertoire that was composed for the cello?



## hreichgott

Hello, I'm looking for recommendations for beginner/early intermediate cello repertoire that was originally composed for the cello. Pieces intended for students are fine. Basically I'm looking for the cello analogue of Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach or Mikrokosmos.


----------



## Celloissimo

Cello Minuet No .2 from the Notebook. Easy for intermediate players and sounds nice. You can either get the normal version for free, or the edited vesion if you're not quite there yet. An intermediate should play the former, while a beginner should play the latter. for Both are easy for each skill level in any case and sound nice. Other beautiful thing is, they're public domain!


----------



## hreichgott

Thanks for the recommendation! Which Notebook and by which composer?


----------



## Celloissimo

hreichgott said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Which Notebook and by which composer?


Alright, my reply is so late by this point, but it's from the Anna Magdelena Notebook by Bach. You can find the sheet music pretty easily.


----------



## hreichgott

Oh. Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm looking for repertoire that was originally composed for the cello. The Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach was originally intended for keyboard instruments.

When I said "I'm looking for the cello analogue to the Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach" I didn't mean that I was looking for suggestions of pieces FROM the Notebook -- I meant that I wondered if anyone had done a collection of pieces for the cello for a similar purpose.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Well, the first Cello Suite is fairly easy, I'd say it's in the range you're looking for.


----------



## hreichgott

That is meant ironically right?


----------



## Klavierspieler

hreichgott said:


> That is meant ironically right?


Not the prelude, don't do the prelude. Go for the minuets.

It's not really beginner, but it's early intermediate. My cello teacher started me right off with it.


----------



## hreichgott

Aha. Thanks!

extra characters


----------



## schuberkovich

To be honest the Prelude is fairly easy as well. The hardest out of suite one is the Courante (as it has to go quickly)


----------



## Klavierspieler

schuberkovich said:


> To be honest the Prelude is fairly easy as well. The hardest out of suite one is the Courante (as it has to go quickly)


Really? I had a lot more trouble with the Prelude than the Courante. Sure, it can go pretty quick, but that's not such a huge problem if one knows proper practice techniques.


----------



## schuberkovich

Klavierspieler said:


> Really? I had a lot more trouble with the Prelude than the Courante. Sure, it can go pretty quick, but that's not such a huge problem if one knows proper practice techniques.


You're right - the courante is still fairly easy to play quickly. It is still harder than the prelude though which has nothing complicated in it.


----------



## Downbeat

My first cello teacher put the Bach Suites in front of me when I was at this stage. She suggeseted the third Suite (not so hard because it's in C major). I seem to remember having a go at the Bourrée first. I appreciated the way she challenged me musically; afterwards I switched to a teacher who was far too obsessed with technique.


----------



## Celloissimo

Try the Minuet from Cello Suite No. 1. It's relatively easy and fun to play.


----------

